# my crusty dx 1949



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 12, 2018)

I might restore it or  sell it  don't know  yet   barn  find  front  fender on back wards


----------



## schwinnster (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi Chuck, wondering if you have any schwinn traveler parts? looking for a set of 26" lightweight chrome fenders with the front fender having the raised peak at the front like the one beleow.


----------

